# Munky's commissions



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi guys and gals I thought id share my commisions as I grind my way through them. Il post completed works here and wip il try to post to my blog regularly.

















































I hope you like 
Munky


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice one bud, very clean and neat. Love the look of the tau and that dread is crisp

+rep


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers mate I now know why everyone dislikes bone its an arse to paint fast lol


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah bone is quite horrid, but it looks nice. and i've only just realised how amazing the highlighting on the Tau is!!!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

those tau are really something to look at. they look extremely good, same with the dread, i was painting bone on my battlewagon and it took like 4 coats to get it good.

have some rep for some excellent work.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Looking superb there... especially like the Dreadnought... am not a huge fan of battle damage, so that 'off the factory line' look suits me perfectly!

Hope you get more work your way soon!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice Munky. The Tau look great. The marine too. The Dread, lovely as well. Maybe a bit too lovely (clean). The colours great, just very clean. You're a wonderful painter Munky, have some rep.

All the best,
Dusty


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments, rest assured there is plenty more on its way......:biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

VERY well done mate! I absolutely love that Tau scheme in particular. All of the models shown here are extremely well done and more importantly they are CLEANLY done. I have only one minor nitpick. The green and red missile tips on the dread: makes it look like the Christmas arm. I would have just got with the red on its own.


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

I usually hate tau and SM but wow, you've done an amazing job. I'm sure your customers are very happy


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

I was and will probably comission Munky again...and soon!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> I have only one minor nitpick. The green and red missile tips on the dread: makes it look like the Christmas arm.


Lol mate thats really funny! A friend said the same the other day too, but its the customers preference on that.
I think missiles dont need paint unless they are ork ones(Red ftw!)


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

As promised heres the next completed work.

































Im really pleased with the Multi-melta and the burnt muzzle.
Munky


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

i notice that you left the line where the two halves of the dread go together. I'm new to the hobby and assembling my first dreadnought, which is the AoBR one, and i'm modifying it be a choas one. Originally i was planning on filling in that line where it comes together with green stuff, but now that i see others aren't doing that i'm not so sure.

btw your painting is amazing! how did you pull off the burnt muzzle?


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome work on that last dread! Really like the green look you got for them. Have some rep.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks once again, Kitsunex- I did the burnt muzzle with the GW washes, starting with red then purple in the middle and blue on the end. The black metal is boltgun metal with black wash over it, though I did water the black wash down for the barrel so as not to make it too dark.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

ahh i figured it was done with washes somehow. i have no idea how to do washes myself.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work. Neat & tidy and I especially like the rusted metal on the base. Good job:victory:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks man means a lot coming from a painter such as yourself


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Absolutely love that Dread. Stunning. I can't stop looking at it! :victory:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Well its beena little while since i posted but here's more of the commission stuff for you.
































And my first atempt at free hand! for about 15 years!!








I hope you enjoy.
Munky


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Those are all looking really nice dude, the banner bearer especially


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

One thing that really strikes me is the fact that you have painted actual reflective spots here and there on the models. That really brings it all together in my mind and is something I am going to have to give a thought to trying.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers I thought they helped to brighten the models, the contrast from the shadow to the highlight is very extreme but it seems to work in a funny way!:wink:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very nice work Munky! The army is look good and the freehand is really well done.:victory:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's another update for ya:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

love the apothecary man! And those power weaps. Nice use of the same patterns but in different colours! Great work all around!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good work on the Weapon blades (and on all of it TBH).

Going back a bit, the Banner freehand is very nice for someone who wasn't sure they could.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Again Munky..., good job! I especially like your use of the 'simple but effective power weapons'!:wink: Everything is tying together very nicely.:victory:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Again Munky..., good job! I especially like your use of the 'simple but effective power weapons'!:wink: Everything is tying together very nicely.:victory:


I was wondering if you could do the effect in negative i.e. going from a white blade to red spots. I wonded what that would look like?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i think that would be sweet in negative and i vote you do it! cose lord knows i cant..

should do it in greyscale to!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought those effects looked familiar 

It would be worth a try but I am honestly unsure how it would turn out. I think that style works because of the dark blade, I dunno how it would look with a light blade at all.


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

I knew I should've just done the buying for my army and let you do the painting Munky! Some excellent work there... especially the banner and the chap with the power weapons! The owner of this army had best be proud... and hopefully win a lot so they remain on the table!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

True true matey that would be annoying wouldnt it.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

If we ignore the little disco style rockets on the first page it is all bloody amazing. +rep


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Heres some more for you in the shape of some assult marines and vangard veterans.

























The next figure is a converted Captain Shrike who is serving as the leader of my clients Ravenwing/Assault captain. This will be painted by layering and I hope to do a pretty damn fine job on it too..........watch this space.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

THEIR SKIRTS ARE BLOWING

Nice job. The paint on these makes them look like theyre fricking glowing, it's so vibrant. +rep


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Those marines look ace! :good:


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Great work so far Munky... but personally... those robes/skirts really don't suit the Assault Marines... but that's the clients wishes... damn fine work on the painting!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Its been a while since I updated this thread so here goes:
























Shrike/Ravenwing assault Captain.
























5 Sternguard veterans including "Flame sword" at customers request.

I hope you like.
The next lot are some Ultramarines painted in a similar style and a Display quality Marneus Calgar.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Shrike looks great. And those honour guard models are sweet

Looking forward to more


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Blimey, these are good. How have I not seen this thread before now, Munky? Where have you been hiding it?

Seriously though, there is some amazing work on display here. Although I am a touch unhappy that you say a display-quality Marneus is on his way. That is one of my next projects, and I would be loath to put it up for critique when one of yours has been posted recently. Good luck with him though, the model is really good, an I can't wait to see what you do with him.

Oh, and I would rep you (especially for that shrike model) but I've shot my bolter on rep today. Tomorrow, definitely tomorrow.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thankyou Sir your comments are most uplifting, i look forward to seeing your work too.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi guys heres some more figures for ya:


----------



## jlevan (Aug 20, 2009)

Dood. These are awesome! I wish I could paint this good. The ONLY thing I dont really care for is the effect on the weapons, and the only reason why is because they look a little "rulered out" or ... rigid... I'd like to see the lines a lot more random like lightning... but even the way they are is pretty badass dood! Chop your arms off and send them to me so I can paint my minis!


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

well done you have some awesome painting going on, my favourite part is how it is nice and clean, although the Tau were definately my favourite

+rep+


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

jlevan said:


> Chop your arms off and send them to me so I can paint my minis!


Rotfl man thats well funny, not gonna happen but funny!:biggrin:


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent painting skills! My favourite are the Tau, the reason being I'm not usually a fan of the schemes on them but you have actually made them look cool. +Rep


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Well all credit for the Tau should go to Darkseer, it was his creation on Dawn of War which inspired his colour scheme.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

you brought them to life though mate + rep


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Heres a little teaser for you all:








Im not great at skin right now so im pretty pleased( ive been trying out my W&N no.7 brush)


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is the final shots of Marneus.

















































I hope you like?
Munky


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Seriously nice job on him, that top down shot is epic.

The cape is throwing me a bit. On one hand it looks almost unfinished, but on the other hand it's such pure and beautifully clean white it sort of fits the ultramarines character perfectly.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I did want to try free hand but Im rubbish at small stuff like that so I thought it best not to ruin a nice model with bad freehand.
Something I need to practice for sure.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Love the new Marneus model. I have the old one from waaaay back in 1995, painted as an 11 year old and it just pales so badly in comparison to the new monster Marneus model. Love how you painted the blue too, very well executed.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I have another model for ya all.

































Munky


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

munky, these examples are ace! +Rep for you sir!

on the matter of calgar's cloak, i would do blue laurel leaves along the inside edge. nice and simple to do and breaks up the mass of white. just my tuppence worth

anyhoo, fantastic nonetheless


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

I didn't spot that you'd finished Marneus. Honour Guard too, you kept them quiet
Seriousy though, great work. I particularly like the converted honour guard with the extra cc weapon. Subtle, but cool. 
The metallics on the back of the dread are a high point, as is the banner. Fantastic work.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fantastic work Munky, saw the dread previously on your other thread. Really impressive work. My favorite is one of the little guys, the beaky marine scout sniper. Magnificent work on all of it. If this is what you do for commissions what happens when you do it for yourself, must be pretty spectacular.
The Battleship REPtus is in orbit but has suffered a serious weapons malfunction. As soon as it is repaired the bombardment will commence.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

nice work +rep

the only thing i can suggest and will, to make the gold look a hell of a lot better(this is heading in GD standards) is build it up from a Snakebite Leather with White, it makes it so much smoother looking without over doing it, but make sure the final highlights are pure white and it will make your calgar display standard +1


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

hugor1 said:


> nice work +rep
> 
> the only thing i can suggest and will, to make the gold look a hell of a lot better(this is heading in GD standards) is build it up from a Snakebite Leather with White, it makes it so much smoother looking without over doing it, but make sure the final highlights are pure white and it will make your calgar display standard +1


Well thats a good point but I dont like NMM I prefer "true metallics" but each to their own I guess.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Woah Woah Woah

Thats awesome.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi guys and girls ive finnished another commission piece:


































Munky


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

beautiful.

you git


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I just went through this whole thread and it's awesome. I'll be giving you some rep.

One question though. On the first honour guard unit what did you do to remove the Ultramarine iconography and how easy was it?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i love that dread and how you used a brown wash on the green i wouldnt have thought of that but it turned out so nice.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Full props for that dread Munky, all I can say is wow.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

jams said:


> beautiful.
> 
> you git


I'm glad you liked it:laugh:



Asamodai said:


> I just went through this whole thread and it's awesome. I'll be giving you some rep.
> 
> One question though. On the first honour guard unit what did you do to remove the Ultramarine iconography and how easy was it?


I wasnt too bad on the axes I filed off the "u" and filled the rest with milliput( the axe isnt at all flat) the detail on the rest of the mini was filled with Greenstuff and sanded flat like little metal plates.



Azwraith said:


> i love that dread and how you used a brown wash on the green i wouldnt have thought of that but it turned out so nice.


This colour combination came about by accident when I was testing schemes for the customer, it works quite well.



The Wraithlord said:


> Full props for that dread Munky, all I can say is wow.


Cheers as always mate :biggrin:

The next piece is a Forgeworld Avatar(with sword)


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks. At a second glance I thought it might have been that but it's good to know for sure. May well have to give that a try myself.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow man, that dread is amazing. I am in envy. + rep.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi everyone I know its been a while but I have another commision for you!


































I hope you like.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's well done, as always. But, I don't really care for the colors. Green with purple and orange just seems very...clashy. The dark green for the "hard" parts of the molten skin also seems a bit off... kind of gives it a Necron-y feel, but without light sourcing effects it almost seems unfinished.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I see what you are saying regarding the skin, the customer was after a sort of green felfire effect similar to some of the Daemons from WOW.
I will confess I wouldn't know how to approach source lighting I've never done it.
But I learn with every model and C&C are always welcome it's how I learn :grin:


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

I loved Everything! :victoryPersonally, the avatar looked unfinished, maybe clean it up alittle, though!)


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi peeps,
I can't believe its been so long since I posted here!!

I have a few more figures for you to browse:

























First some Hiveguard,
















And a converted Tyranid Prime, I am working on another one of these which I'l post next week.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Dang sweet Hive Guards Munky, and the Prime aint bad either:wink:

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Love the finished products Munky! 

+rep 

Keep posting!

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's the second Prime:


























I have started work on the next model which is a Tyrannofex.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Munky that Nid looks happy and skipping and he is pink .... *Rollseyes* ****? LMAO Painted beautifully but I question his sexuality

Chaosftw


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

those boneswords are epic.. ima rep you if i can!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Chaosftw said:


> Munky that Nid looks happy and skipping and he is pink .... *Rollseyes* ****? LMAO Painted beautifully but I question his sexuality
> 
> Chaosftw


You are a very very messed up man if you are concerned with a Tyranids sexual preference!:laugh:

Cheers for the comments fellas,
I will try and make the Tyrannofex less "ghey" but it having a giant "gun" poking out at every man and his dog its gonna be tough.:blush:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Munky said:


> You are a very very messed up man if you are concerned with a Tyranids sexual preference!:laugh:
> 
> Cheers for the comments fellas,
> I will try and make the Tyrannofex less "ghey" but it having a giant "gun" poking out at every man and his dog its gonna be tough.:blush:



LMAO im sorry Munky, 

I didnt intend to he just kind of yelled if for the world heh! I still think its a great looking fig just everything about it combined scares me. 

Paint scheme - Pose - happy face = Win
Pose - paint scheme - happy face = Win
Happy Face - Paint scheme - Pose = Win

but the three combined scare more then a straight rumbling forward would.................

Wait a minute... I think you may be on to something here.k:

Good on ya man!

+rep if I can

Chaosftw


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hehe "Prime luv you long time!":blush:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Right guys it's time I added some more updates to this:

















Firstly a Tyrannofex.


















Hyperios

Some Salamanders stuff


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

And the latest commission:

























A chaos Dwarf Sorceror on Lammisu.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Hard to make that model not look like a "sameface" but you gave it a nice paint job


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I love those Salamanders, and the Tyranids are pretty cool too, especially the pink, skippy one :wink:

+rep

Rev


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

I may have to paint my nids pink seeing as they get all the love!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You never fail to impress Munky.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Why thankyou sir! the same should be said of yourself as well:friends:


----------



## jd579 (May 8, 2010)

Love the work munky, makes me wanna cut my own fingers off.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Well you ain't having mine mate.........they are staying firmly attatched!!:shok:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Munky fans here's some more;

































I hope you like.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

You have some serious painting skills there Munky, absolutely awesome, not much more needs to be said!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thankyou very much fella, it's most appreciated:drinks:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That last hive tyrant is the right colors to use in my army. Problem is it is so well painted it still won't fit in. Most impressive work mate.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK just read the entire thing and I have to say, very nice. I for one liked the avatar, makes me wanna do a blue one. The skipping nid had me laughing and the Tryanofex made me almost spit water on the screen (reminds me of the old joke, wanna help me hold it).


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Lol, that skipping nid I feel I am never going to live that down!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

No you are not.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Hahahahah, awesome


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Makes you wonder what his power is huh.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

OMG! that is so damn funny mate :biggrin:

And there is more though no skipping shite......



























Hope you like!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic looking unit!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks fella, I really enjoyed painting these up.
It's actually the first unit of Termies I've managed to finish........shocking I know and it's not even for me!:blush:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im sure the new owner will be very happy as I certainly would be.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi new and old viewers I have some more work to share for you...

































Stay tuned for more


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice DC Munky. I love the dark reds that you have used there and the black armor is very nicely done.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy hell this is some damn fine work Munky, all of it.

Amazing.

FFX


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Your green on the salamanders is very nice would you mind telling me how you accomplished it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice stuff!


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks fellas, for those of you interested this is how I did the Green ...
Base coat - Snot Green
Shade - 2/1 mix Thraka Green / Bhadab Black
Highlight 1 - 2/1 Scorpion Green / Snot Green
Highlight 2 - Scorpion Green


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Great job Munky, def liking the chaplain dred and I do have to say that the Salamanders looks fantastic mate!


----------

